# heroes of company aus heft 7/11 lässt sich nicht starten



## wumaja (1. Juli 2011)

*heroes of company aus heft 7/11 lässt sich nicht starten*

Habe gerade das heft mit der cd gekauft, spiel installiert.
fängt auch alles gut an bis ich die cd einlegen soll. die pc games cd wird aber nicht erkannt.
was mache ich falsch
Danke


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juli 2011)

Hallo wumaja, schau mal hier rein: http://forum.pcgames.de/meinungen-zum-heft-und-zur-dvd/9299442-company-heroes-startet-nicht.html  vor allem gegen Ende könne dann die Lösung stehen. Bzw. ich werde die evlt. Lösung auch direkt mal in das Startposting mitreineditieren.


----------



## Dorian39 (1. Juli 2011)

Kann Dir zwar nicht helfen- aber da es bei mir ausgezeichnet geklappt hat sowie die Installation als auch der anschließende Patchvorgang (5 Patches wurden gleichzeitig per Autoupdater gesaugt!!!), empfehl ich Dir die Installation aus dem pcgames-menü heraus, wie es auch empfohlen wurde.

Ich vermisse jedoch das Spielehandbuch, was ich erwartet habe, irgendwo auf der DVD oder im Spieleverzeichnis auf der Festplatte in Form einer pdf-Datei, zu finden. Vielleicht kann hier jemand einen Tipp geben.

Gruß Dorian39


----------



## Axemann (1. Juli 2011)

Hallo Pc Games-Team, 'Tag Zockerkollegen,
ich muss gestehen, mich extra für diese Frage angemeldet zu haben, jedoch weiß ich echt nicht mehr weiter und da nun Wochenende ist, wird auch die Antwort vom THQ-Support auf sich warten lassen.

Folgendes:
DVD1 eingelegt, Setup entpackt, alles läuft wunderbar.
Sobald ich dann die eigentliche Installation starten will, kommt folgender fehler:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun bin ich Pc-technisch nicht SO auf den Kopf gefallen.
Da ich Win7x64 Nutzer bin, habe ich das Setup erst einmal als Administrator sowie Kompatibilitätsmodus ausgeführt - vergeblich.
Mein nächster Punkt war also die angeblich fehlerhafte icmp.dl l.
Ich habe mir also eine neue icmp.dll von Download your missing dll-files - DLL-files.com gedownloadet und meine alte ersetzt.
Siehe da - immernoch derselbe Fehler.
Noch einmal das Setup neu entpackt, alles noch einmal von vorne - funktioniert immernoch nicht.
Google hat mir auch keine verwertbaren Antworten ausgespuckt und der von mir kontaktiere Support wird am Wochenende
wohl auch eher nicht zurückschreiben.

Ich hoffe, mir kann jemand helfen, mittlerweile bin ich wirklich frustiert und mit meinem Latein am Ende.

Danke im Voraus,
Axe


----------



## MisterSmith (2. Juli 2011)

@Axemann
Hast du auch schon die empfohlenen Updates für Windows 7 installiert? Also nicht nur die, die automatisch heruntergeladen und installiert werden.
Da steht dann auch in der Beschreibung, sinngemäß für bessere Kompatibilität.


----------



## Axemann (2. Juli 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> @Axemann
> Hast du auch schon die empfohlenen Updates für Windows 7 installiert? Also nicht nur die, die automatisch heruntergeladen und installiert werden.
> Da steht dann auch in der Beschreibung, sinngemäß für bessere Kompatibilität.


 
Hey MisterSmith,

Ja, das habe ich 
Alles auf dem neusten Stand, habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2011)

@Axeman: hast Du mal in den von mir oben verlinken Thread geschaut? Da beschreibe ich auch Schritt für Schritt, wie ich es gemacht hab. zB schreibst Du was DVD1 - an sich sollte aber beim Kopieren des Setups zwischendurch auch eine Meldung kommen, dass man DVD2, also die DVD umdrehen muss. Hast Du denn ganz am Anfang raus direkt von der DVD gestartet (das wäre falsch! ) oder hast Du das PCGames-DVD-Menü geladen, CoH gesucht und dort dann "starten" gelickt (das wäre korrekt! ) ? 

UNd mach auch mal Virenscanner+Firefall aus, vlt. stören die.


----------



## Axemann (2. Juli 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @Axeman: hast Du mal in den von mir oben verlinken Thread geschaut? Da beschreibe ich auch Schritt für Schritt, wie ich es gemacht hab. zB schreibst Du was DVD1 - an sich sollte aber beim Kopieren des Setups zwischendurch auch eine Meldung kommen, dass man DVD2, also die DVD umdrehen muss. Hast Du denn ganz am Anfang raus direkt von der DVD gestartet (das wäre falsch! ) oder hast Du das PCGames-DVD-Menü geladen, CoH gesucht und dort dann "starten" gelickt (das wäre korrekt! ) ?
> 
> UNd mach auch mal Virenscanner+Firefall aus, vlt. stören die.


 
Alles nach Anleitung gemacht 
Und nachdem es bei einem Freund mit der gleichen DVD geklappt hat, werde ich jetzt einmal mein System neu aufsetzen.
Trotzdem danke für die Tips, ich werde euch wissen lassen, wie's ausgegangen ist. 

Man schreibt sich,
Axe


Edit:
Kurz und bündig; neues System - geht.


----------



## vzbunhold (9. Juli 2011)

Frage: Habe das CoH ordnungsgemäß installiert, so wie es im Heft ausdrücklich beschrieben ist. Beim ersten Start soll das Update automatisch installiert werden, aber bei der eingebenen Maske "Patch herunterladen" ist das Feld deaktiviert.  Der Laufbalken erscheint nicht. Nur möglich ABBRECHEN oder Peer to Peer", das wiederum ist aber nicht möglich.  Das Spiel selbst startet, aber ich kann nicht online spielen. Patches erforderlich, das gleiche gilt auch bei "Tales of Valor". Ich kann auch bei Relict online über das Spiel kein Konto eröffnen. Ich komme erst gar nicht dazu, ein Konto zu eröffnen, da er den Bestimmten Patch benötigt, den ich aber wie gesagt nicht herunterladen kann. Auch über das Internet direkt lässt sich der Patch herunterladen, aber nicht starten. Wer kann helfen ?
System: Vista


----------



## carlcox27 (10. Juli 2011)

Hallo 
Ich hab auch Probleme mit dem Spiel. NAch der Landung in der Normandie bekomme ich Grafikfehler.
Wenn ich Scrolle wird der Bildschirm Schwarz.
Habe ne 480 GT und WIN7 64 bit.


----------



## smurfi01 (4. August 2011)

probleme bei der installation

    nachdem kopieren der dateien auf platte bricht der installer ab nachdem ich auf installieren klicke. es kommt ein fenster mit access violation error vermute ich, aber das fenster geht immer rasend schnell wieder zu...
    jemand eine idee. ( 32bit xp pro sp3, 2.3 gb ram, ati hd4670 1gb, p4 2.6ghz ht ) treiber auf dem neuesten.

    habe mir damals ne englische besorgt, doch nu is die leider ziemlich zerkratzt und ich komme beim installer nur noch bis 98%
    aber dort geht er immerhin...  :/

versuche nun die iso-methode hört sich vielversprechend an 

EDIT: hat aber auch nichts gebracht 

kann ich mir nicht mit dem key das game aus dem steam holen?


----------



## Herbboy (4. August 2011)

Nochmal hier reingeschaut? => http://forum.pcgames.de/meinungen-zum-heft-und-zur-dvd/9299442-company-heroes-startet-nicht.html

Wegen Steam: probieren kannst Du es, aber an sich hat Steam eigene Keys.


----------

